# Jewell orchids



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

Anybody have experience with these guys?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 18, 2016)

Which ones? Ludisia discolor is pretty indestructible. Stenorhynchus? Native Goodyera?


----------



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

Jewell orchids.com


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 18, 2016)

Jewell Orchids, the company in Georgia, I presume. I have purchased plants from them through eBay. It has been a while, but I remember reasonable prices, better than average quality and no specific complaints.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 18, 2016)

I just ordered another plant from them and have ordered several times. Good finds, good prices and great quality! 10/10

David


----------



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

You got the cattylea quintal? Lol.. you outbid me


----------



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

I didn't hear from her so I was worried, I talked to her today, she is very nice!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 18, 2016)

Actually, I got the Laelia flava, should be great!!

David


----------



## abax (Jul 18, 2016)

Might Jewell have Phrags???


----------



## troy (Jul 18, 2016)

I was bidding on a cattylea quintal till somebody out bid me, bidding 35.00 on a seedling aarrgghh thats paying too much, appearently the founding husband of jewell orchids just died  my condolences go out to them, the lady is very very nice!!


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 19, 2016)

Well that's annoying! Next time  Sorry angela, they only are currently doing cattleya alliance stuff! You should still check them out...

David


----------

